# Stereo: Wie weit darf der Dämpfer einfedern?



## mool (17. April 2011)

hallo,

habe grade mal die Luft aus meinem Dämpfer rausgelassen
und festgestellt, das selbst ohne Luft ich den Dämpfer nicht so weit zusammendrücken kann wie bei einer normalöen Ausfahrt.
Normalerweise hängt der Gummiring am Ende einer Fahrt auf der letzten Rille, fällt aber nicht vom Rohr ab. Per Hand bekomme ich den Dämpfer nur gut 3 mm weniger eingetaucht. mein Händler hat gesagt, solange der Gummiring nicht runterfällt wäre alles ok.

Wieso bekomme ich den Dämpfer ohne Luft nicht zusammengeschoben
(im eingebauten zustand) und ab wann wirds schädlich für den Dämpfer?


mfg


----------



## fatz (17. April 2011)

ventil drin oder draussen? wenn drin, rausschrauben und nochmal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt, dann isses nicht so gut für den Dämpfer


----------



## kubitix (17. April 2011)

RTFM = Read The F***ing Manual

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm

Der Punkt Einstellen der Nachgiebigkeit könnte von interesse sein.


----------



## mool (17. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ventil drin oder draussen? wenn drin, rausschrauben und nochmal probieren



welches ventil meinst du?


Es ist eben die Frage, ab wann ist denn der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen?
Die Nachgiebigkeit hab ich schon auf ca 25% eingestellt -hilf aber bei meiner Frage nur bedingt.


----------



## kubitix (18. April 2011)

hi mool,

sorry aber soviele Ventile hat der Dämpfer nicht. Mein RP23 hat nur eins.

Wenn du denn SAG auf 25% hast und der O-Ring bei "normalem" Gebrauch trotzdem auf der letzten Rille landet würde ich den Druck im Dämpfer erhöhen. Durchschlagen sollte der Dämpfer nicht.

Cube schreibt:

Stereo:
Fox RP23 Dämpfer: - 20% Negativfederweg (ca. 10 mm am Dämpfer)
- Empfehlung: PPP auf Stufe/Raster 2
- Zugstufe so einstellen, dass der Dämpfer nach etwa 2 mal
Nachschwingen den Schlag abgebaut hat (Fahrstil und eigener
Geschmack ausschlaggebend!)
- Gabel entsprechend abstimmen

sollte der Dämpfer "zu tief" einfedern, Dämpfer prüfen. Ich bin nicht der leichteste, aber selbst bei ruppigerer Gangart (ohne drops) hab ich 10mm Platz O-Ring Dämpfer.

Stefan


----------



## mool (18. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> sorry aber soviele Ventile hat der Dämpfer nicht. Mein RP23 hat nur eins.




 ich hab nur aussen das schraderventil zum lufteinfüllen - wie sollte das drinnen oder draussen sein?

vielleicht ist irgendein internes ölventil gemeint? k.a.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. April 2011)

und genau aus dem sollst du den Ventil Einsatz (wie beim Autoventil bzw. Schlauchventil) herausschrauben

aber.....wenn du hier schon technische Wissenslücken hast, solltest du dich eventuell erst einmal weiter einlesen oder das Ganze jemandem überlassen der mehr Ahnung davon hat und dem dabei über die Schulter schauen.


----------



## fatz (18. April 2011)

danke, bjoern, besser haett ich's nicht sagen koennen


----------



## mool (18. April 2011)

Warum soll ich es denn rausschrauben?
es ist ja auch drin wenns im betrieb einfedert?


----------



## fatz (18. April 2011)

weil du vermutlich gegen die restluft im daempfer drueckst und er deshalb nicht so weit reingeht wie im betrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. April 2011)

was meinst du was mit dem verbliebenendrucklosen Luftvolumen passiert wenn du den "leeren" aber dichten Dämpfer zusammendrückst ?

schraub es raus und teste was passiert, das ist dann "learning by doing"
nimm aber dafür bitte das passende Werkzeug z.b. das


----------



## mool (18. April 2011)

ich hab einfach die pumpe angeschlossen gelassen und die luft damit abgelassen, dürfte ausreichen, der dämpfer hat sich jedenfalls keinen millimeter mehr hoch bewegt.


----------



## zeKai (18. April 2011)

es bleibt aber dennoch Luft im Dämpfer. Außer du ziehst ein Vakuum  Die Restluft blockiert. Wohin soll diese auch entweichen, außer der Dämpfer wäre undicht. 
Um es anschaulich zu erklären eine leere PET Flasche kannst du ja auch nicht platt pressen wenn der Verschluss drauf ist.

Und zu der frage wieweit der Ring runter darf... "bis ganz unten ohne runterrutschen, bei einer tour wo du auch drops drin hast oder mal vor Freunde in den trail springst" Ich fahre bei meinem Stereo etwas mehr SAG als von cube empfohlen und mein Ring war nie runter (außer wenn Dreck den über die kante geschoben hat) 
Das man den von Hand und so im stand nicht nach ganz unten bekommt ist auch so gewollt. Die letzten Millimeter sind für wirklich harte Landungen. Das selbe gilt für die Gabel, diese sollte man auch nicht im stand bis zur Krone pressen können.


----------



## mool (18. April 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> Und zu der frage wieweit der Ring runter darf... "bis ganz unten ohne runterrutschen, bei einer tour wo du auch drops drin hast oder mal vor Freunde in den trail springst" Ich fahre bei meinem Stereo etwas mehr SAG als von cube empfohlen und mein Ring war nie runter (außer wenn Dreck den über die kante geschoben hat)


 
mir ist der Ring auch nich nie runtergefallen, wenn das so ok ist, passts ja. man findet halt keinen hinweis wie weit er darf.


hab grad ein schnittbild vom dämpfer gefunden. der grund warum er ohne luft nicht ganz zusammengeht dürfte die stickstoffkammer sein.


----------



## dubbel (18. April 2011)

mool schrieb:


> Wieso bekomme ich den Dämpfer ohne Luft nicht zusammengeschoben


1. evtl. noch luft in der kammer 
2. suchfunktion: durchschlagschutz




mool schrieb:


> Normalerweise hängt der Gummiring am Ende einer Fahrt auf der letzten Rille, fällt aber nicht vom Rohr ab. ... mein Händler hat gesagt, solange der Gummiring nicht runterfällt wäre alles ok.


dann ist doch alles ok, oder?


----------



## mool (19. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1. evtl. noch luft in der kammer
> 2. suchfunktion: durchschlagschutz
> 
> 
> ...


 

1.Luft ist keine mehr drin, wie gesagt ists die stickstoffkammer.
2. bringt wenig spezifisches
3. wenn die aussage stimmt schon.

vielleicht mal andersrum gefragt:

fällt der ring beim durchschlagen vom dämpfer ab?
ist der schon mal jemandem abgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (19. April 2011)

was glaubst Du wofür der Ring da ist ?
Wenn er nach hinten runterfällt ist der Dämpfer wohl durchgeschlagen.


----------



## EDA (21. April 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit dem Durchschlagen des Dämpfers. In meinem Fall ist es allerdings wie folgt. Der Dämpfer schlägt auch noch bei relativ hohen Luftdrücken durch. Ihm fehlt anscheinend die Progession. In moderatem, durchschnittlichem Gelände nutzt der Dämpfer nun seinen vollen Federfeg nicht aus. Kommt eine höhere Wurzel oder setze ich einen kleinen Sprung an, schlägt er durch. 
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das Problem löse bzw. ob das ein wirkliches Problem ist, denn das Durchschlagen an sich stört mich nicht - entstehende Schäden allerdings schon? Hat jemand bereits Erfahrung mit Folgeschäden gemacht? Wie äußern sie sich - defket der Aufhängen, Gelenke oder Dämpfer an sich. 
P.S. Der Dämpfer ist in einem Specialized Epic.


----------

